# Who makes the best shovels for the $



## joelawn0531 (Nov 6, 2008)

Its time to stock up on shovels. Where are you buying yours? What do they cost
how do they hold up?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I like Arctic snow shovels. The green ones with the metal wear strip are the best. Even though they are plastic, they are fairly sturdy. They cost about $20, which aint to bad. I get them at my local ACE hardware store.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

I hate the ones with the metal strips. JMO 

I buy Melnor at my local Ace Hardware store. they go for about $15-$20 a piece. they are plastic, but very durable. last year i ran the shovel part over with my truck. didn't break, just bent outward a little bit, but popped right back into shape with my foot.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I like the ones without the metal strip also.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

try Yo-Ho's


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

I like the one's with the metal strip, but the strip wears off on the ends right away. It seems like the plastic edges don't last as long.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I prefer w/o the metal strip. I got some real cheap melnors for like $3 last year they had a metal edge and would scrap really well actually too well, I am just going to drill the rivits out on one this year. I have yet to find a nice shaped shovel sold w/o the metal edge, besides the old one I have


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

www.thesnowplow.com

We just got 10 of these. Seems like they will work good


----------



## Get Plowed AK (Nov 9, 2008)

Dont get the metal tip!! the plastic does wear but the wear is constanly making a smooth scraping cutting surface. Your not gonna wear a shovel out for a long time. Probbably get broken before its worn out. Only way to go. Melnor or Arctic. Most hardware stores. about 30" wide.


----------



## Griffinlc (Sep 6, 2008)

I like the plastic grain scoops myself. I get mine from a feed/hardware store right in town. I think they are less than 20 bucks. They last me forever, my personal one in my truck is at least 5 years old.


----------



## PLCI (Nov 8, 2004)

We use Garant shovels and we have 8 of these: http://www.snoblade.com/ (these kick a**!!)


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Ames True Temper SnoZones. I bought the last couple of boxes in the country. They cost me $10 or $12 per shovel, and would last three years, no problem. I have a 5-6 year supply, I hope. The guys hate the shovels with metal cutting edges. Big mistake if you have multiple crews. I can buy them for you a lot cheaper than $20 a piece as well. The Ames I have now are discontinued, and I dont know what I am going to buy within the next few years. Hopefully something great like these comes out.


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*Shovels*

I really like the Structron Blizzard Buster shovels arond $25-30 bucks. 2 models:

SEY PP100 snow-pusher Black abs, 12 x 24 blade, 44" yellow fiberglass handle, strong poly D grip

SEY PS200 snow-scoop Blue, abs, 13 1/2 x 18 blade, 42" yellow fiberglass handle, strong poly D grip. bought mine @ Reinders in Madison WI,. Do a search on them, available most anywhere. Ace Hardware as well handles them. They hold up good!!


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

dr.lawn21;630903 said:


> www.thesnowplow.com
> 
> We just got 10 of these. Seems like they will work good












That is a SERIOUS pusher right there.


----------



## mx495 (Oct 29, 2004)

> www.thesnowplow.com
> 
> We just got 10 of these. Seems like they will work good


What size is eveyone using? I want a wide one, so it's fast, but want it small enough I can move it. The 30" seems like a good compromise.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mx495;632326 said:


> What size is eveyone using? I want a wide one, so it's fast, but want it small enough I can move it. The 30" seems like a good compromise.


I just bought. 3 30" ones to try out, they look really good.


----------



## mlbock (Feb 22, 2007)

we use a snoblade average snowfall in nw ohio, u can do a drive in 5 minutes!! it has wheels and the blade's on an angle. when you grt to the end of the run, flip it over and go the other way!!


----------



## archer39 (Oct 26, 2008)

dr.lawn21;630903 said:


> www.thesnowplow.com
> 
> We just got 10 of these. Seems like they will work good


Do these push the snow off to the side or just straight ahead?



PLCI;630967 said:


> We use Garant shovels and we have 8 of these: http://www.snoblade.com/ (these kick a**!!)


How much does one of theses cost?


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

mx495;632326 said:


> What size is eveyone using? I want a wide one, so it's fast, but want it small enough I can move it. The 30" seems like a good compromise.


We got the 30". Hope we get some snow soon to try them out. We used some $30 shovels from ACE last year, and every single one of them broke. Had to keep returning them all year. What a pain in the a$$.


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

How heavy are those 30 inch one's Is the plastic 1/4 inch thick?

Thanks Mike


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Just for everyone.s info, Melnors are all gone. we used to buy them by the case, and used them for years. Our shovelers would wear out a few a year (miles of walk). I haven't been able to get them this year, but a friend of mine bought the last couple a local hardware store had. I contacted the Melnor corporation, and they told me they are out of the snow shovel business. the closest thing I could find to them was the Garrant brand shovels. These are very similar, but have ash handles as opposed to the aluminum. I guess we'll see how these hold up.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

dr.lawn21;630903 said:


> www.thesnowplow.com
> 
> We just got 10 of these. Seems like they will work good


This is what we have been buying lately also. The shovelers really seem to like them.


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

36" SNOWPLOW.......
Best money I ever spent ! ! !
I use it... so I know. Paid $45 from a hardware store.


----------



## Ducke (Oct 14, 2008)

*Live from the Duck Pond*

I use Ames True Temper 
I have a green plastic pusher 30" with a metal wear strip 
I have replaced the strip each year and I have had that shovel for 5 seasons now 
most likely have it for 5 more,
I would get more but they don't make the model anymore figures why make something to last most of what I see is JUNK meant for single use disposable shovels as far as I'm concerned.
I really liked True Temper before Ames bought them TT made good long lasting shovels.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Winterized;692410 said:


> 36" SNOWPLOW.......
> Best money I ever spent ! ! !
> I use it... so I know. Paid $45 from a hardware store.


I bought one of the 36" this year and didn't like it as much. Of course I was clearing a small drive with it, so it would build up too much snow before I got to the edge. I think for walkways though, it's a beauty.


----------



## cod8825 (Feb 8, 2007)

I work for a larger outfit here in Kansas City and all I do during a storm is sidewalks. It is me and my helper and we carry 2 Dakota Snowblades, 2 snozone 30" solid metal aluminum blades. We also carry ice picks and a spreader we do 12 large to medium size banks, three six to eight shop strip malls, and two large about 1000 linear feet cut to all pieces apartment complexes. We can all of them in about six hours with close to 30 miles of driving. Most of the banks take about 3 to 5 minutes with the snowblades if you do any sidewalks they are well worth the $95 cost.

Matt


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

I use a aluminum grain shovel. Light and sturdy. The edge needs to be cleaned up every now and then since I abuse it on ice.


----------

